# Tell me about your happiest moment in life



## Matty (Sep 9, 2017)

Really. Bored at like midnight and down to hear some good stories whether it's love, sports accomplishments, getting into a school, traveling, beating a really hard video game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

I'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

when i figured out how everything works on a mushroom trip

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 9, 2017)

The day I got two packets of M&M's out of a vending machine for the price of one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kishu (Sep 9, 2017)

When I went into remission from depression, GAD, and social anxiety disorder.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 9, 2017)

Last September when I saw my boyfriend who I met on here for the first time and got to spend a week a with him. I can honestly say I was glowing and it showed

Reactions: Like 8 | Friendly 1


----------



## Slayz (Sep 11, 2017)

Summer of last year, when I did Ecstasy for the second time with my two best friends in Lisbon.

Got in a club for free, scored some VIP bracelets, danced my ass off, hooked up with a hot Italian chick and helped some random guy deal with his insecurities and relationship problems.

Dopest night of my life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Virus (Sep 11, 2017)

Getting into med school but it was soon overshadowed by performance anxiety..

At this period of my life though I think it was when I first fell in love.

But I think becoming a parent beats everything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mali (Sep 11, 2017)

when my nieces first word was my name. i had a silly grin the whole day

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Matty (Sep 11, 2017)

Evil Pantalones said:


> Summer of last year, when I did Ecstasy for the second time with my two best friends in Lisbon.
> 
> Got in a club for free, scored some VIP bracelets, danced my ass off, hooked up with a hot Italian chick and helped some random guy deal with his insecurities and relationship problems.
> 
> Dopest night of my life.



That sounds awesome hahaha. I haven't done E since I was fresh out of high school but the first time I tried was some of the most fun I've ever had


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 13, 2017)

Haven't gotten to that point yet. Can't say I had a depressing life or anything such, but nothing has really happened to the point where I feel the happiest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 16, 2017)

had a few of them very happy moments in my life

even one on NF 

the happiest one stays personal, but for example one was my first time swimming in the ocean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Sep 16, 2017)

Hmm, the first time I got a tattoo. Yes it's of Betty Boop the classic cartoon character with sas and sex appeal but in my eyes I thought well still think she's a classic sassy individual that shows you it's ok to be different and there's nothing wrong with that. 

Meeting my boyfriend for the first time face to face, yes at the time we were just best friends and not in relationahip yet but it felt amazing. I'm not saying that lightly either it's truly a nervous yet good feeling that swells in you for the first time and meeting that special someone for the first time when you developed that entirety of your friendship/relationship online it's just pure happiness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Sep 16, 2017)

when i visited Canada's wonderland, i  won't say its the happiest but it's one of the happiest days of my life. It was so fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Sep 18, 2017)

Too many to name.  But seeing my wife come down the aisle, having my kids run up to my father and mother and calling them "grandpa and grandma", seeing the kids walk for the first time...

I've heard people cite their child's birth but that's just too stressful to be a great moment.  Being a parent is awesome but birth... My hat is off to all the ladies that want to be mothers.  You guys go through hell.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 18, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Too many to name.  But seeing my wife come down the aisle, having my kids run up to my father and mother and calling them "grandpa and grandma", seeing the kids walk for the first time...
> 
> I've heard people cite their child's birth but that's just too stressful to be a great moment.  Being a parent is awesome but birth... My hat is off to all the ladies that want to be mothers.  You guys go through hell.


I don't think my child or marriage will top getting two packets of M&M's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (Sep 18, 2017)

When your children come back from Halloween parties and you have to take some of the candy for "their own health"...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Sep 29, 2017)

Omg this is so good let me tell you. So I was like 4 years old and living in the bronx which was really tough but I was raised good and I always used to like eating baby food. So I went to the corner store and stole some baby food and when I ate it I was so happy.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 29, 2017)

Haven't been happy since 2012.


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Sep 29, 2017)

Ava said:


> Haven't been happy since 2012.



Awww why?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 29, 2017)

Imopink1 said:


> Awww why?


Just waiting to peacefully die in my sleep.

Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Sep 29, 2017)

Ava said:


> Just waiting to peacefully die in my sleep.
> 
> Hasn't happened yet.



Same girl but maybe happy to me is different than happy fpr you. I see happy as being anytime I like something or am laughing/smiling.  And you cant tell me you havent done any of those things since 2012

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 3, 2017)

Being at my best friends side at his wedding as his best man, hosting an awesome bachelor party and hookup up with one of the Bridesmaids I had a crush on before and after the wedding.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 1, 2018)

When I realized I shouldn't give a sh*t what others think of me


----------



## Cereza (Jan 5, 2018)

when I got a divorce.


----------



## selfconcile (Jan 5, 2018)

Not sure if there's a happiest, but I can say these:

learning someone liked me back
some of the times we spent together
when we woke up beside each other for the first time
the rare times my mother shows her love through affection instead of nagging
when I finish one of my amateur art projects
the time I pulled off this obscure Korean song at karaoke (despite not knowing Korean and the fact that I typically sing quite badly). I learned it in high school and finally came in handy given the situation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 6, 2018)

When I spend time with my friends and family


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2018)

Cereza said:


> when I got a divorce.



Why was that happy? Was your marriage an unhappy one?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cereza (Jan 6, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why was that happy? Was your marriage an unhappy one?



Obviously.


i didn’t know what happinesses was until my daughter was born, that was the happiest day of my life.


----------



## Lew (Jan 6, 2018)

I've had plenty of happy moments but I can't pick one out one being the happiest.

It will probably be an important life event to come or when Newcastle United finally win a cup.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

I would say I am lucky enough to have had many happy moments in my life, but one that sticks out is when I was in high school and I was leaving to Europe. I was late and was being ushered to the bus immediately and as I stepped on, I heard my name cried out and I turned around to find all of my friends running towards me because they had waited to see me go. Something I would have never expected them to do. And even though the bus driver was in a hurry I ran towards them and was crushed by a giant group hug. And in that moment I have never felt more loved and was truly happy. 

But you know Europe was cool too. Seeing the Eiffel Tower at night took my breath away and I never thought a poor simpleton such as myself would ever get to see such a sight. So yes, those are truly joyous moments of my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 19, 2018)

I have 2 greatest moments of my life.

First is that I got a Bad 25 Deluxe Collectors Edition that just arrived on my 26th birthday just 3 days before the albums release and watching Michael Jackson Bad Tour Wembley July 16th 1988 DVD. Best birthday of my life.

The day before my mother’s birthday NaruHina became officially canon which is also the happiest moment. I was so happy it happened and I knew it would.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 21, 2018)

When certain day I walked on the snow along with my girlfriend. 
I was so happy that I felt complete. Also, when I hugged my mother after I returned home from my trip, I went away for a long time.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 22, 2018)

Seeing my favorite band live for the first time, and some of the other concerts I've been to were all happy moments for me. I suppose seeing my brother get married as well


----------

